# Very unusual behaviour in my gelding - and embarrassing!!



## Vixstar (4 February 2011)

Right ok, I do not want to offend anyone here, but there is no point beating about the bush with this ...!

The gelding I share is a 16yr old 15.1 welsh x.  He is very affectionate and loves attention - to be the point where I'm getting slightly concerned.  

When grooming or giving cuddles he gets his willy out and gets a proper hard on!   He even slaps his stomach with it   - I realise that even in a stallion this is undesirable behaviour - but in a gelding?!?

I wondered whether he is a rig - as he does have a lovely muscled neck with a good top line (even though he is only excerised once a week) - but I know welshie's can have muscley necks...

Can anyone offer any suggestions as to why he does this (apart from being randy  )  Like I say, I'm the sharer, and would have no idea how to approach this with the owner!!


----------



## smiffyimp (4 February 2011)

HAHA my 32 yo Arab does this! very embarrassing. He def isnt a rig, but I do think somebody forgot to tell him he has no nuts! He did it once to my blacksmith, I said he needed a wee. I wasnt having that conversation with him!!! He is very riggy with mares too. I put it down to him being happy We call him Hugh (Heffner)


----------



## Sanolly (4 February 2011)

Not quite the same thing but my (castrated) male dog is quite similar, when I get up in the morning or home from work he usually gets "excited" when he see's me!


----------



## Damnation (4 February 2011)

Stallion I used to work with did that! Very embarassing when he got it out hacking. Men looked in fear and women looked in awe!


----------



## Vixstar (4 February 2011)

Damnation said:



			Stallion I used to work with did that! Very embarassing when he got it out hacking. Men looked in fear and women looked in awe!
		
Click to expand...

^^^ hahaha!!

I'm glad I'm not the only one with this problem!!  Maybe he just likes me a lot?!


----------



## Archangel (4 February 2011)

Oh don't  this reminds me of such an embarassing moment 
I had just done some lengthy canter work out hacking, hopped off to loosen the girth and walk him for a bit.  I was so pleased with him, stroked his neck, gave him a hug... I wondered why people passing in cars were laughing 
There is was 
out and massive


----------



## UnaB (4 February 2011)

My boy does this too!  Very embarrassing when he used to do it being groomed at shows lol!  I never really concerned myself with it though, he wasnt gelded til he was nearly 4 and had apparently been used on a few mares over in Ireland before I bought him so I always put it down to him thinking he was a little stallion still.  He tries to mount my mare sometimes when she's in season


----------



## tasteofchristmaschaos (4 February 2011)

Fella does this when I put rugs on him! He must REALLY like rugs...
It's, erm, 'interesting' trying to do up his belly straps and attempting to avoid it!!!


----------



## SusannaF (4 February 2011)

Friend and I had hysterics at the last show I went to when a stallion who'd come fourth in the main jumping class decided to use the prize giving as, ahem, an opportunity to put himself on display.


----------



## minime (4 February 2011)

tasteofchaos said:



			Fella does this when I put rugs on him! He must REALLY like rugs...
It's, erm, 'interesting' trying to do up his belly straps and attempting to avoid it!!!
		
Click to expand...

heehhee laugh my pants off.
Guess what my sons pony did. Hubby and I were woken one night to a very frightening gate banging (excuse the pun) and pony had stuck his ugh in the gate for a quicky and then panicked  when it wouldn't come out. I had to treat IT for 2 weeks as IT was very sore! Obviously he didn't try that one again.


----------



## Damnation (4 February 2011)

minime said:



			heehhee laugh my pants off.
Guess what my sons pony did. Hubby and I were woken one night to a very frightening gate banging (excuse the pun) and pony had stuck his ugh in the gate for a quicky and then panicked  when it wouldn't come out. I had to treat IT for 2 weeks as IT was very sore! Obviously he didn't try that one again.

Click to expand...

Hahahaha!! Said stallion I worked with did that too. One day he caught me off guard and I grabbed IT instead of the belly strap   Never did that again!!!


----------



## Hippona (4 February 2011)

My old lad died suddenly last year...he was fit and 'happy' to the end....

The last photo I took of him he was standing by the field gate- looking lovely- you know, great condition- all clean.......with a great big boner on.  Didn't notice at the time....but it made me giggle later.....

Obviously not one for a screensaver......


----------



## Vixstar (4 February 2011)

tasteofchaos said:



			Fella does this when I put rugs on him! He must REALLY like rugs...
It's, erm, 'interesting' trying to do up his belly straps and attempting to avoid it!!!
		
Click to expand...

Well this morning it was quite difficult for me to do up his belly straps while he was, errrr, "happy"! 

Last night I was grooming him and he started nuzzling me on my shoulder, I was thinking - ahhh we are bonding  went to start brushing his belly - and well - got quite a shock!! 

I'm soooo glad I'm not the only one with a "happy" gelding!


----------



## beeswax (4 February 2011)

As us humans are the only animals that mate for pleasure i wouldnt think that the horses or the dog mentioned in these posts was thinking along the lines that us humans do, moreso that they were relaxed and excited with the enjoyment of the type of attention they were being given, the dog was going to be given attention when its master came in so it was excited but certainly not in a sexual way.  Ladies remember though do not wear perfume when around geldings and certainly stallions as something in the scent could set off all types of arousals.


----------



## SusannaF (4 February 2011)

Bonobos certainly mate for pleasure  And lots of animals get pleasure from mating. It's often part of the mechanics of conception...


----------



## MrsMozart (4 February 2011)

As a vet once put it, after one of our dogs had his bits off, "Just becuase he can't, doesn't mean he doesn't want to...".


----------



## ScarlettLady (4 February 2011)

A friend of mine brought a horse in from Ireland as a 7 year old little cob, who used to do this, we questionned whether or not he was a rig, and had vet out to check, but nope, when she asked the dealer she'd bought him from he decided to tell her that he'd only been cut 6 months before... 
Maybe your fella was cut late?


----------



## Kenzo (4 February 2011)

Unless he's showing other signs of riggy type behaviour then no, some geldings at times do this, if he's not causing any other problems I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## dibbin (4 February 2011)

beeswax said:



			As us humans are the only animals that mate for pleasure i wouldnt think that the horses or the dog mentioned in these posts was thinking along the lines that us humans do, moreso that they were relaxed and excited with the enjoyment of the type of attention they were being given, the dog was going to be given attention when its master came in so it was excited but certainly not in a sexual way.  Ladies remember though do not wear perfume when around geldings and certainly stallions as something in the scent could set off all types of arousals.
		
Click to expand...

Being pedantic, but bonobos and dolphins also mate for pleasure (not with each other, obviously)


----------



## cronkmooar (4 February 2011)

my boy is 24 and does this all the time so it could be a case of the old boys just behaving badly!

Particular embarrasing moments are the time when I was grooming his belly and he stuck it in my ear 

On more than one occassion in the show ring he has been seen to start slapping it on his belly when he gets bored - obviously just a boy that likes to keep himself amused whilst retaining a sense of humor


----------



## MinxGTi (4 February 2011)

One of mine gets his out on display without fail just for the farrier.. Always worried it's going to poke him in the ear one day whilst he's under there trimming his back feet...


----------



## dibbin (4 February 2011)

cronkmooar said:



			Particular embarrasing moments are the time when I was grooming his belly and he stuck it in my ear

Click to expand...

I literally almost rolled off my chair laughing at the thought of that!!!


----------



## Theresa_F (4 February 2011)

Whilst when it comes to mares, Stinky is most definately not interested - in fact he was totally grossed out when Farra peed on him once, I do think he is a bit of a gay horse.  He also frequently has it to attention when being fed - I think he is just showing how happy he is.  Problem is, being small I have had a slap in the face once or twice when leaning under to grab his rug straps whilst he is munching - horse willy in the chops is not to be recommended.  I often fed him and then give him a clean up as he does like having his old fella cleaned and honestly when it is standing to attention, the job is really easy to do.

I have no problem with this, as he is never agressive or trying to come on to me, he just likes to show his willy when relaxed and happy or having a clean up.


----------



## GLEEK (4 February 2011)

I have looked after many colts in the past. While we were waiting for the boss to come round and check leg and condition etc the horse would be tied up. Soon as the colt heard the boss' voice in the next door stable the colt would start a little show for him!!!!
Another colt was tied up again waiting for the head lad to do bangages he was going for it so badly his whole body was moving in motion and he then made a mess of his legs!!


----------



## cronkmooar (4 February 2011)

dibbin said:



			I literally almost rolled off my chair laughing at the thought of that!!!
		
Click to expand...

Do not read if easily offended

The really funny part of it was there  I was, crouched down, brushing away by the front legs with my back towards the offending article, and could just feel something brushing up and down my hair round my ear to start off with - it was only after a couple of moments realised what was going on and was there crouched next to him open mouthed in shock - thank god there is no photographic evidence is all I can say


----------



## Ginge Crosby (4 February 2011)

my boy does this while being groomed - i take it as an opportunity to pick the gunk off it (with a glove on cos, well, ewwwww)

After i groomed him a few weeks ago the OH put his rug on for me, bent under belly to do rugs up then with an incredibly girly scream, ran away to the feed room. when i found him he was practically stood on the spot rocking going 'it touched my arm, it touched my arm......' LOL was effing hilarious and still makes me giggle now. going to take alot to get OH to go near him again.....


----------



## Vixstar (4 February 2011)

alj7 said:



			my boy does this while being groomed - i take it as an opportunity to pick the gunk off it (with a glove on cos, well, ewwwww)

After i groomed him a few weeks ago the OH put his rug on for me, bent under belly to do rugs up then with an incredibly girly scream, ran away to the feed room. when i found him he was practically stood on the spot rocking going 'it touched my arm, it touched my arm......' LOL was effing hilarious and still makes me giggle now. going to take alot to get OH to go near him again.....
		
Click to expand...

HAHAHAHA!!!  That's hilarious!   I can imagine my OH having a very simular reaction!


----------



## HumBugsey (4 February 2011)

Horse I looked after always did it to the farrier.... till said farrier smacked "it" with a rasp!


----------



## jendie (4 February 2011)

My dogs do this when being groomed. I think sometimes they are randy but mostly they are feeling comfortable.


----------



## noblesteed (4 February 2011)

Yes my gelding likes to show it to me, when he's having a real good groom. I don't mind, he even lets me give it a good pick clean!!!! An Iberian expect once told me 'once he shows you his todger it means he respects you.' So I took it as a good sign.

I am slightly worried now...


----------



## *Spider* (4 February 2011)

I don't think it's an undesirable trait, your boy obviously has a lot of circulating testosterone. It's only natural for him to masturbate. 
I've seen many geldings/stallions do it. My gelding is only 4 and he's even tried mounting a mare, but he is 100% not a rig!


----------



## el_Snowflakes (4 February 2011)

take it as a compliment!


----------



## binkymerlin (4 February 2011)

my big fella does this, i just think he is happy + relaxed. it normally occours around grooming or massage sessions. i did try to take the oppertunity to clean it once... yeeeea wont be doing that again nearly had a horse shape hole in the opposite wall


----------



## mon (4 February 2011)

thank god i have two mares, might be moody but at least dont display themselves or make funny sheath noises.


----------



## Jane_Lou (4 February 2011)

B doesn't do the whole slapping on belly thing but when he is relaxed he lefts it all hang out! He loves being clipped and its very hard to clip his belly and sheath when everything is hanging loose if you get my drift! I tel him to put it away or he will get itchy hair stuck to it but it doesn't work


----------



## MrsMozart (4 February 2011)

cronkmooar said:



			my boy is 24 and does this all the time so it could be a case of the old boys just behaving badly!

Particular embarrasing moments are the time when I was grooming his belly and he stuck it in my ear 

On more than one occassion in the show ring he has been seen to start slapping it on his belly when he gets bored - obviously just a boy that likes to keep himself amused whilst retaining a sense of humor

Click to expand...

Oh dear. I have tears rolling down my cheeks


----------



## bumper (4 February 2011)

A friend of mine used to have a gelding who, when she was sheath cleaning, would drop his lower lip slackly, half close his eyes, and rock back and forth......it was slightly....pornographic........lol, he had us in hysterics giggling every time!


----------



## Circe (5 February 2011)

My tb gelding also gets 'it ' out and slaps his belly, esp when i brush his tail !
If anyone is looking, he waves 'it' about !
One time my instructor was leaning over brushing his back legs and didnt realise he was waving 'it' around.... When she looked up she got quite an eye full ! 
Lol. 
Kx


----------



## OneInAMillion (5 February 2011)

My 29y/o does this when any woman walks past him...! NEVER men! He even though he's 29 and 12hh tried to mount a 16hh mare through a fence in the adjacent field!


----------



## nikkiportia (5 February 2011)

This thread has me in stitches, PMSL! 

The only time I've seen my boy doing it was when he was backed lightly last year! 
He must really enjoy having a rider on 
The teaser stallion at work spends all day flapping his around, but I can understand him having the urge, lol.

Funnily enough my sisters old loan pony, who was 26, used to do it all the time. Sounds like the old boys are more known for it!


----------



## ruby1512 (5 February 2011)

My daughters horse does this heheheheheheh he does it even when you mess with his rugs, but he shows no signs of being a rig, none what so ever, think he just likes being messed with hahahahahahahahah xx


----------

